# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: از دلفی 7 ویندوز XP به دلفی 7 ویندوز 7

## rk1983xx

من کار برنامه نویسی بانک اطلاعاتی با دلفی 7 در ویندوز XP انجام میدم و قریب به اتفاق مشتریام هم از ویندوز XP  استفاده می کنند
حالا خودم ویندوزم رو به 7 تغییر دادم (32بیتی) و میخوام  کارم رو در ویندوز 7 ادامه بدم و بعدش هم یواش یواش به سمت دلفی 2010 برم
حالا چنتا سؤال دارم 
1) اصولا نصب و استفاده از دلفی 7 در ویندوز 7  کار معقول و منطقی هست ؟
2) آیا این مهاجرت از ویندوز XP به 7 پروژه های جاریم رو با  مشکل مواجه میکنه ؟
3) اگر با ویندوز 7 (32 بیتی) پروژه رو بسازم و ببندم کاربران XP هم میتونن از برنامم استفاده کنن یا ممکنه با مشکلاتی مواجه بشن؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> 1) اصولا نصب و استفاده از دلفی 7 در ویندوز 7  کار معقول و منطقی هست ؟


نه ، فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه (خودم یه مدت دلفی 7 رو win 7 داشتم). اما فکر نکنم تا زمانی که نسخه های جدیدتر باشن ، نصب دلفی 7 منطقی باشه.




> 2) آیا این مهاجرت از ویندوز XP به 7 پروژه های جاریم رو با  مشکل مواجه میکنه ؟


مثلا چه مشکلی؟ 

رایجترین مشکل در دلفی 7 ، همون مشکل نمایش فونت فارسی به صورت ؟ می باشد که راحلش در سایت ذکر شده.




> 3) اگر با ویندوز 7 (32 بیتی) پروژه رو بسازم و ببندم کاربران XP هم میتونن از برنامم استفاده کنن یا ممکنه با مشکلاتی مواجه بشن؟


باز نه مشکلی ندارید ، ولی توجه کنید ویندوز 7 از قابلیتی برخودار که به طور پیش فرض نرم افزاری که محدود دسترسیش مشخصه نباشه ، اجازه تغییر در فایل های سیستمی رو نمیده (مثلا تغییرات در رجیستری ، ایجاد فایل ، نصب فونت و ...) این قابلیت در کنترل پنل ویندوز 7 قسمت User Account Control settings می باشد. جهت اینکه با چنین مشکلی مواجه نشید باید یه فایل magnifest ایجاد کنید. (magnifest رو در سایت جستجو کنید یا Run as Administrator).

در آخر پیشنهاد می کنم به جای دلفی 2010 به XE 2 مهاجرت کنید. شاید یه خورده سخت باشه (منظورم از سخت بودن مهارجرت به ورژن بالاتر ، به دلیل ست کردن نسخه کامپوننت هاتون با نسخه جدید) اما ارزشش رو داره.

----------


## rk1983xx

تنها دلیلی که باعث شده فعلا دلفی 7 رو نگه دارم همونطور که گفتم پروه های در حال اجراست
مشکل هم منظورم از نظر باز نشدن برنامه نهایی به دلیل مثلاً پیدا نکردن فلان dll یا runtime هایی که به OS برمیگرده
ضمناً هنوز به مشکل ؟ در دلفی 7 بر نخوردم 
جریان چیه ؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> تنها دلیلی که باعث شده فعلا دلفی 7 رو نگه دارم همونطور که گفتم پروه های در حال اجراست


با مهاجرت به نسخه جدید باز مشکلی براتون پیش نمیاد ولی جهت اطمینان یک Backup از کل پروژتون بگیرید. cnpack هم یک ابزار backup داره




> مشکل هم منظورم از نظر باز نشدن برنامه نهایی به دلیل مثلاً پیدا نکردن فلان dll یا runtime هایی که به OS برمیگرده


من تا حالا با چنین مشکلی برخورد نکردم.




> ضمناً هنوز به مشکل ؟ در دلفی 7 بر نخوردم 
> جریان چیه ؟


یعنی به نسخه جدید مهاجرت کردید و مشکل ندارید؟ و یا دلفی 7 با ویندوز 7 و پروژتون مشکلی نداشتن؟

----------


## rk1983xx

یعنی اون مشکل نمایش فونت فارسی بصورت ؟ در دلفی 7 در ویندوز 7 هنوز برام پیش نیومده

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> یعنی اون مشکل نمایش فونت فارسی بصورت ؟ در دلفی 7 در ویندوز 7 هنوز برام پیش نیومده


 باز من احتمال دادم ؛ چون مشکل رایج دلفی 7 با ویندوز 7 و حتی بعضا ویندوز  xp همون نمایش فونت به صورت ? است.

----------

